# atom d525



## datentod (Oct 14, 2012)

I am used to run Xeons in our shop but one customer demands something low power in U1...

He choose to provide us with Supermicro Atom D525 with 4 gigs of RAM box with 2x500gb hybrid(normal hd + ssd) drives(ST95005620AS)...

The guy wants FreeSwitch/Asterisk(max 2-10 concurrent calls) & Apache/Mysql/Php(max 10 concurrent users) served from same box. He wants / mirrored under ZFS for everthing.

Do you guys think Atom  525 is powerful enough to handle this config?


----------



## plamaiziere (Oct 14, 2012)

datentod said:
			
		

> The guy wants FreeSwitch/Asterisk(max 2-10 concurrent calls) & Apache/Mysql/Php(max 10 concurrent users) served from same box. He wants / mirrored under ZFS for everthing.
> 
> Do you guys think Atom  525 is powerful enough to handle this config?



I think it can do the job but I don't know about Asterisk.

I use an atom 425 with 2GB of RAM (looks to be the same as 525 but with half cache), it runs:
number of users (family): ~10
- jail with postfix and postgrey
- jail with postfix, spam-assassin, courier-imap
- jail with apache / roundcube / squirrelmail
- jail with apache / mediawiki / mysql
- jail for DNS
- jail for ftp
- jail for news (INN)

Jails are on a ZFS pool. That works fine but the box is not very loaded.
(stats: http://lamaiziere.net/private/stat/net/ )


----------



## gkontos (Oct 14, 2012)

datentod said:
			
		

> Do you guys think Atom  525 is powerful enough to handle this config?



Avoid the use of ZFS with non ECC memory for production servers. Other than that I don't see anything wrong with this configuration.


----------



## OH (Oct 15, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Avoid the use of ZFS with non ECC memory for production servers. Other than that I don't see anything wrong with this configuration.



IIRC, Atoms don't support ECC.


----------



## gkontos (Oct 15, 2012)

OH said:
			
		

> IIRC, Atoms don't support ECC.



Right, that is why I suggested to avoid ZFS.


----------



## datentod (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Can you post what version of FreeBSD you are running as well as any tunables that you had to make in relation to ZFS?
e.g. /boot/loader.conf and /etc/sysctl.conf.



			
				plamaiziere said:
			
		

> I think it can do the job but I don't know about Asterisk.
> 
> I use an atom 425 with 2GB of RAM (looks to be the same as 525 but with half cache), it runs:
> number of users (family): ~10
> ...


----------

